# Look who came to dinner.



## exoticsdr (May 9, 2012)

Received this passage (first year of life) Great Horned Owl from one of our local game wardens last Tuesday. They thought he had a possible broken wing and was very "quiet". No broken wings, legs or other obvious fractures, probably bounced off a windshield while chasing breakfast. Took him home for some R&R and one-on-one care....doing GREAT!!!! Eating like a champ and flying around the flight cage. Returning him/her to the game warden tomorrow for release in the same area he was found injured. Wish him luck! Doc


----------



## dmarcus (May 9, 2012)

Very cool, glad nothing will be stopping it from returning to the wild...


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

Very cool  As a kid I lived in a pine forest that was FULL of Great Horneds. One sat outside my bedroom window every night and hooted! I was always interested in dissecting their pellets, and all the different bones that you would find. Whole skulls even.


----------



## exoticsdr (May 9, 2012)

Kristina...YES! Owl pellets are awesome! Doc


----------



## wellington (May 9, 2012)

Very nice. Would be very cool to be the one to let him go.


----------



## 6speedtitaniumr/t (May 9, 2012)

That's Awesome! 

What A cool Bird of Prey.

Glad he's ok and will soon be going home.


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful owl. We have one that sometimes sits on our chimney at night, which overlooks a native wash. He is trying to find squirrels, rabbits, etc. We know when he is there because we can hear his talons scratching the metal. We used to take a flashlight out to see him and his large yellow eyes. We also watch our little dog very carefully so that he doesn't go outside . They are amazing birds.


----------



## jackrat (May 9, 2012)

Too cool! Big fan of the owl pellets,too.


----------



## Momof4 (May 9, 2012)

What a beautiful owl!!!


----------



## Zamric (May 9, 2012)

Very Kool!


----------



## lisa127 (May 10, 2012)

He's beautiful! Glad he's ok.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2012)

Owls have always been one of my favorite birds. How lucky you are.


----------



## Niki (May 10, 2012)

Love him... So glad to hear no injuries. We have a GHO that sat up in the palm tree at dusk sometimes. We had a terrible roof rat problem... So he would visit often. Not so much anymore.


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2012)

Great looking bird, awesome shirt.


----------



## coreyc (May 10, 2012)

What a beautiful bird glad to hear he is ok


----------



## exoticsdr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks one and all, gave him back to the game warden today (he was very excited too) and asked him if he would video the release for me. Always satisfying when i can get them back into the wild. Doc


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 10, 2012)

That is great!


----------



## Zamric (May 11, 2012)

Excellent! 

 Will you post the video here? :shy:


----------



## Nay (May 11, 2012)

And that's the reason vet's were born!!
Love to see these posts, thanks
Nay


----------



## Angi (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## RV's mom (May 11, 2012)

wonderful. beautiful bird ~ owls are a favorite, and the pellets too!

teri


----------



## exoticsdr (May 12, 2012)

The release went great, he flew off with no problem. I have the video but have to convert it to a better format...will do that soon. Doc


----------



## SailingMystic (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful owl!!! I wonder how old it is?? We have two in our back woods that call to each other at night. I love them !!


----------

